# Jake Shimabukuro: the “Jimi Hendrix” of the Ukulele



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

He will be in Montreal for the Montreal Guitar Show in June...

Check this out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9mEKMz2Pvo


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Makes me wish I had more money years ago when I was in Hawaii and would have been able to buy the real ukulele of koa with abalone inlay. They had one the size he's playing, and a smaller one as well. Both out of my price range. All ukuleles were either cheap-o toy types marketed for tourists or real ones, but expensive--none in between.

If I was near Montreal I'd have to check it out.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

How about Banjo?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbNlqXHVyoM


----------

